# Sliders and flasher fly/meat



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

I’ve never tried running a slider on the same line as a flasher fly or meat rig. I always figured it would create a huge mess. However I was just watching a YouTube video where a guy caught a king on a setup just like that. Do any of you guys do this and if so what have been the results. Thanks!


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

I have done a spoon fixed slider on a flasher/fly setup. No results. 

I have avoided doing a free slider on a flasher/fly because the constant movement of the flasher/fly would (in my mind) cause the free slider to work its way down to the flasher fly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Seems like a free slider would tangle bad on the way in or while fighting fish. I hardly ever run sliders at all. I know they work and I have caught fish on them. 
I just get too lazy to monkey with them, I guess. Every year, I say that I'm going to run more sliders and don't. Maybe this year...


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I run free sliders on everything. On a flasher fly set up you can put a 2 way swivel up the line as a stop & use a smaller snap swivel on the line end of the free slider. Personally, I just snap em on & let em go. I find that heavier line tends to twist up less, my sliders are typically 15 lb floro & my flasher fly are 30 lb mono. i get a bad twist maybe 20% of the time, we’ll worth it to me. Most guys think I’m nuts for even messing with the sliders but once they work for ya, you just can’t fish without em. June 4 2019 out of frankfort, 5 king limit by 10.30 , 4 on orange pro king slider. Gotta love them sliders😊


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Yes I love sliders above other spoons just never thought anybody ever would run them over a paddle and fly. It seemed to work out for the guy in the video. I bet heavy line would help like John mentioned. I might have to try it on a slow day when there’s lots of time.


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

When i run a slider above a paddle i like to half hitch a small rubber band a couple times about 15-20 ft up and attach through that. It keeps your slider from getting tangled up in your main rig.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Holzer (Oct 20, 2012)

This older thread made me think. 

Why don't we just call a fixed slider a rider?

Can we all agree?


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

No,a rider is in the open seat thread when your looking for someone to fish with.🐟


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 26, 2010)

John Hine said:


> I run free sliders on everything. On a flasher fly set up you can put a 2 way swivel up the line as a stop & use a smaller snap swivel on the line end of the free slider. Personally, I just snap em on & let em go. I find that heavier line tends to twist up less, my sliders are typically 15 lb floro & my flasher fly are 30 lb mono. i get a bad twist maybe 20% of the time, we’ll worth it to me. Most guys think I’m nuts for even messing with the sliders but once they work for ya, you just can’t fish without em. June 4 2019 out of frankfort, 5 king limit by 10.30 , 4 on orange pro king slider. Gotta love them sliders😊


I agree totally- Sliders are worth it and sometimes our hottest rod. I run heavier line on the slider compared to our light line downrigger setup.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

John Hine said:


> *out of frankfort, 5 king limit by 10.30 , 4 on orange pro king slider. Gotta love them sliders*😊


Geeschh John... What took you so long?

We were all done by 10:30 with a 5 man - 5 king limit...and none of them came on a slider!!  

And 2 of the 5 men weren't very big either!










But...that was back in the days when Elaine and I were still chartering. 










Truthfully, I don't believe we ever ran a slider (free or fixed) when the main bait was a rotator and fly or meat rig. Didn't want to take the time to straighten out the inevitable tangle. We did catch a lot of fish on sliders but we never ran them routinely - generally when fishing was a little slower.

Like you though, one of our favorites was orange and worked on both silver and gold blades - although it was a little Fishlander lure - "Steelhead Candy".

Top row - 3rd one from the left - the one with all of the paint knocked off of it.


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

I have avoided doing a free slider on a flasher/fly because the constant movement of the flasher/fly would (in my mind) cause the free slider to work its way down to the flasher fly.


Impossible. The bow in your main line from pole tip to cannon ball would prevent the slider from going against the current from the forward trolling speed. I use them on all my rods, no matter what I have down. I just take the slider spoon off the snap swivel and close it. The same for the other swivel. Pull on the line and it untangles easily.


----------

